# How to make an angle grinder holder & grinder storage rack



## faith michel (Sep 10, 2017)

Hi guys ...

I start a new project today...

I have 3 angle grinders.. I need an organizer.. I made it than pallet wood and scrap wood....










Sent from my SM-J700F using Tapatalk


----------



## faith michel (Sep 10, 2017)

These are my scrap and pallet wood...









Sent from my SM-J700F using Tapatalk


----------



## faith michel (Sep 10, 2017)

First piece is 50cm × 46.5cm... it will be... I am cutting with jigsaw...









Sent from my SM-J700F using Tapatalk


----------



## faith michel (Sep 10, 2017)

I do sand 80 grit..









Sent from my SM-J700F using Tapatalk


----------



## faith michel (Sep 10, 2017)

It is OK for first piece...









Sent from my SM-J700F using Tapatalk


----------



## faith michel (Sep 10, 2017)

Second step is 

I cutting 3 pieces ( 4mm × 13.5cm × 15.5cm )...









Sent from my SM-J700F using Tapatalk


----------



## faith michel (Sep 10, 2017)

Third step is 

I will drill holes...









Sent from my SM-J700F using Tapatalk


----------



## faith michel (Sep 10, 2017)

It will be like these..









Sent from my SM-J700F using Tapatalk


----------



## faith michel (Sep 10, 2017)

Oh my God .. Time is very late for me.. I have to study lesson.. I goes college...I have a my exam on Monday...we can do it later..

This is not my idea... original idea is metal working but I don't like metal working..I hate metal and plastic materials.
because it is so cold... and I am not metal worker...

I will convert metal working to wood working...

It will be wood version...

Sent from my SM-J700F using Tapatalk


----------



## faith michel (Sep 10, 2017)

This is original metal working project...






Sent from my SM-J700F using Tapatalk


----------



## faith michel (Sep 10, 2017)

Sent from my SM-J700F using Tapatalk


----------



## faith michel (Sep 10, 2017)

Today... i can work only 25 minutes... i do 180 grit..









Sent from my SM-J700F using Tapatalk


----------



## faith michel (Sep 10, 2017)

I use 15mm wooden dowels...Dowels length 10cm









Sent from my SM-J700F using Tapatalk


----------



## faith michel (Sep 10, 2017)

I am cutting 6 pieces ( 13.5cm × 4cm )...









Sent from my SM-J700F using Tapatalk


----------



## faith michel (Sep 10, 2017)

I can finish it just half day..but I can't ..because I have to study lessons.. I have no free time for woodworking..I can work wood working 15-20 minutes everyday at my home...

Sent from my SM-J700F using Tapatalk


----------



## faith michel (Sep 10, 2017)

I am cutting like these...









Sent from my SM-J700F using Tapatalk


----------



## faith michel (Sep 10, 2017)

I am sanding half circular with rotary tool..









Sent from my SM-J700F using Tapatalk


----------



## faith michel (Sep 10, 2017)

I am cutting 3 pieces for boxes (11.7cm×4cm×2cm)









Sent from my SM-J700F using Tapatalk


----------



## faith michel (Sep 10, 2017)

3 boxes are ready..









Sent from my SM-J700F using Tapatalk


----------



## faith michel (Sep 10, 2017)

These are wooden clothes pins.. I repaired it with super glue and sodiumbicarbonat (soda)









Sent from my SM-J700F using Tapatalk


----------



## faith michel (Sep 10, 2017)

I did add a mini shelf...









Sent from my SM-J700F using Tapatalk


----------



## faith michel (Sep 10, 2017)

What do you think guys?? How is it???









Sent from my SM-J700F using Tapatalk


----------



## faith michel (Sep 10, 2017)

Cost of this orginazer under the one dollar..









Sent from my SM-J700F using Tapatalk


----------



## faith michel (Sep 10, 2017)

Write me your comment..









Sent from my SM-J700F using Tapatalk


----------



## faith michel (Sep 10, 2017)

I can finish this project but I don't want finish .. This storage area not enought for me..









Sent from my SM-J700F using Tapatalk


----------



## awsum55 (Aug 28, 2018)

My gosh, do you think you posted enough pictures?


----------



## faith michel (Sep 10, 2017)

awsum55 said:


> My gosh, do you think you posted enough pictures?


What can i do ??? i love taking pictures...

Sent from my SM-J700F using Tapatalk


----------



## Tool Agnostic (Aug 13, 2017)

awsum55 said:


> My gosh, do you think you posted enough pictures?


I like it when people post pictures here. They inspire me and stimulate new ideas.


----------



## awsum55 (Aug 28, 2018)

Tool Agnostic said:


> I like it when people post pictures here. They inspire me and stimulate new ideas.


I don't mean any disrespect, but there has to be over one hundred pictures in this post. I like pictures also, just not so many of the same thing.


----------



## faith michel (Sep 10, 2017)

awsum55 said:


> I don't mean any disrespect, but there has to be over one hundred pictures in this post. I like pictures also, just not so many of the same thing.


I apologize you .. I am really sorry.. this is my mistake.. I will never send photos.. ok no problem..

Sent from my SM-J700F using Tapatalk


----------



## Tool Agnostic (Aug 13, 2017)

Tool Agnostic said:


> I like it when people post pictures here. They inspire me and stimulate new ideas.





awsum55 said:


> I don't mean any disrespect, but there has to be over one hundred pictures in this post. I like pictures also, just not so many of the same thing.


Maybe, but I would never want to discourage anyone from posting photos here. If Faith took the time to take the photos and post them, they must have been important to her. Your comment may help her be more selective in the future.

My parents never learned how to cull the slide shows of their trips, either.


----------



## FrankC (Aug 24, 2012)

It is so easy to be rude online, one or a hundred photos costs nobody anything other than their time, if multiple photos are bothering you just move on to another thread. It is your computer, control what you watch not what others post.

Hopefully Faith will continue participating and just ignore negative comments.


----------



## Kerrys (May 2, 2016)

faith michel said:


> I apologize you .. I am really sorry.. this is my mistake.. I will never send photos.. ok no problem..
> 
> Sent from my SM-J700F using Tapatalk


Post pics. I like them. I got several different views of your work that will help me with a drill motor rack I’m designing. Thanks


----------

